# Richard's little shop of horrors.



## Richard1 (Jan 16, 2010)

I think I need some more space. The shop is always messy but it is a lot worse than usual today as we have only just put in the Holbrooke lathe which was as usual a rush job as the man who gave it to me wanted it gone now so everything got pushed out of the way to fit it in.



















I started with virtually nothing and all of the machinery followed me home. I didn't have the heart to let it go for scrap so had to rent a shop to put in in. Living in Sheffield which is a dying industrial town so much of this machinery is going for scrap prices or in the case the the Cutter grinder, surface grinder, shadow graph, fly press and Holbrooke lathe free to good home.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't see a problem.

The machine tools may be bigger than what is in my shop, but the 
organization is no worse for the scale. 

Impressive collection of machines you have there! :bow:

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Jan 16, 2010)

Richard,

If I lived a little closer, I am sure I could tidy it up for you. ;D

As it is I really like the mods to the entrance; or is that exit. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## RobWilson (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Richard

Cracking shop Thm:  , Whats the crank on the surface plate for ? ;D

Regards Rob


----------



## tel (Jan 17, 2010)

Somewhat tidier than wot mine is most of the time


----------



## Richard1 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm sure you could tidy it up for me.  but apart from cleaning down the work bench again so I can find it and putting some of the tools I'm not using away I don't think it needs much more.

Machine entrance was probably modified with a fork lift many years before I came there. Very little in the way of machinery ever exits this shop. When I first saw this shop it contained 2 Cincinatti cutter grinders, I Snow surface grinder, 1 Landis cylindrical grinder and a small steel work bench. The old guy that had it used to sharpen milling cutters for me at 50p each but when he got up in his 80s he decided to cut back a little so took the best Cincinatti and his work bench home with him, called the scrap dealers to see what they could give him for the rest. They offered £200 for everything. 2 hours later I came in to ask if he could sharpen some cutters for me. He said I don't like the look of the scrap dealer would you like this shop instead you can have it all. I scrapped the Landis because it really was dead and moved what little I had in and time as I have scrounged more stuff it has got a little crowded. Seems I might have got really lucky with the Cincinatti, he said it wasn't very accurate and he only used it for rough grinding. Recently when checking I found the workhead taper is 12 Brown and Sharpe but all his tooling is 5 Morse no wonder it wasn't accurate. I found a 5 Morse work head on ebay so when that arrives I will see how accurate it is then.


----------



## wm460 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Richard, very interesting workshop you have there.
You were lucky to be there at the right time.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 17, 2010)

Richard,

Good luck with the Cincinatti. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, the horror! I don't see a 'fridge anywhere! ;D

Other'n that glaring oversight, I'm quite in envy of your fine establishment. :bow:


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Richard,

I like your shop. In the second picture on the right, I see a sea green press that looks like an arbor with weighted balls on the handle. Is that a screw type ram? The reason I ask is my Dad had one like that and I don't remember who made them.

Kenny


----------



## old-biker-uk (Jan 17, 2010)

Now that's my kind of shop...
Mark


----------



## d.bick (Jan 17, 2010)

Its an amazing thing the human mind I bet Richard knows exactly where everything is.
 I have just watched the you tube shop, not perhaps in the same category. 

 Well done Rob for spotting the crank on the surface table, what surface table?
only joking. But I did have to go back and look for it. Did not get an answer?
  Dave Bick


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 17, 2010)

Now we know how many holes it takes to fill the Albert Hall!

Nice shop. 

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Richard1 (Jan 17, 2010)

To answer questions,

The Green fly press is indeed a screw press this one was made in Birmingham I can't off hand recall the makers name there is another much smaller one on the floor beside the Bridgeport you can just see one of the red balls past the end of the Holbrooke and in front of the TrueTrace that I haven't installed yet, that one was made by Denbigh I think. I will check them tomorrow. Thinking of taking the red one home and installing it in the kitchen as a nut cracker maybe I could work out a hopper feed system.

The lack of a fridge is a glaring oversight but where do you propose I put it? Had to move the air compressor outside to make room for the Holbrooke already.

The crank is a Stuart Triple made out of scrap just to see if I could. Now you have seen it I suppose I will have to build the rest of the engine. Should perhaps move this to a thread by itself. The shaft is 12mm black bar turned down to 3/8" the webs are very rusty 5mm plate that I will surface grind to 3/16" the eccentrics were a 1 inch diameter bar of what looked like solid rust but cleaned up at 7/8". You failed to spot the Tesla turbine just in front of the surface plate though.

Yes I do know where MOST things are, they're in the shop.

I was indeed very lucky to be in Sheffield to have a love of machinery and to know people in industry.

Cincinnati, should be picking up the new workhead for it this coming weekend. It does magic with lathe tools lets hope it is just as good on milling cutters with the new head.


Richard.


----------



## d.bick (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Richard for sharing the workshop with use some great old machines that I'am sure will be put to good use 
  Allthe best Dave Bick


----------



## robert1352 (Jan 22, 2010)

are you saying that you got some of that equipment for free?? I'm so jealous.


----------



## Richard1 (Feb 20, 2010)

As Bob said,



> Richard,
> 
> If I lived a little closer, I am sure I could tidy it up for you. ;D
> 
> ...



As it happens my partner is interviewing for a job in Melbourne on the 2nd March we just found out about it yesterday so frantically trying to book flights. I don't know about tidying it up but if the job comes off perhaps you might like to come over from Adelaide and help me unpack it from the freight container?

On a more serious note can anyone:-
1). Recommend a freight firm who could pack that little lot and move it from Sheffield UK to somewhere within sensible driving distance of Bundoora.
2). Point me in the direction of information about import duties if it comes as personal effects and if it comes as a business.
3). Tell me what is the chance of getting 3 phase power to a home / home workshop?

Richard


----------



## Maryak (Feb 20, 2010)

Richard1  said:
			
		

> On a more serious note can anyone:-
> 1). Recommend a freight firm who could pack that little lot and move it from Sheffield UK to somewhere within sensible driving distance of Bundoora.
> 2). Point me in the direction of information about import duties if it comes as personal effects and if it comes as a business.
> 3). Tell me what is the chance of getting 3 phase power to a home / home workshop?
> ...



Richard,

Item 1. I would recommend you buy a 20ft shipping container, (around $AU2500), and send it by sea. There are many many small outfits who operate a tilt tray with dogs in Oz so inland transport and unloading is not a problem. Why I say buy is that if you get into demurrage and storage costs for a hired box $2500 is gone in a flash. The sooner you get your box through customs and out of a freight yard, the happier your bank manager will be. You then have 2 options, sell the box; or do what I did and make it your semi portable workshop.

Item 2. http://www.customs.gov.au/, http://www.ato.gov.au/, www.immi.gov.au/, www.dfat.gov.au/ These are links to customs, taxation, immigration and foreign affairs and trade. We used Chess International and its' affiliate Klingenberg to move Galina's effects from Russia, not the cheapest but anyone who can negotiate the Russian customs mine field with success is worth considering.

Item 3. Under normal circumstances should be no problem. Sorry can't be more specific.

Good luck with it all and when it comes to pass I'll give you my phone number ready for the unpacking.  :  : ;D

Best Regards,
Bob


----------



## Richard1 (Mar 29, 2010)

My partner has been offered the job and has accepted. She starts officially on the 1st February 2011 so all of this really has to go into a shipping container and be moved. Looks like this shop only has a few more months to run at its current location. I'm getting quotes at the moment for freight. 

Richard


----------

